# لكل من طلبو القداس الحبشى



## oesi no (24 يناير 2007)

*لكل من طلب القداس الحبشى *
*اقدم لهم اليوم *
*القداس الحبشى *
*لابونا المتنيح *
*القمص *
*استافانوس رزق *
*للتحميل *
*كليك يمين و save target as *
*القداس الحبشى*​


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا oesi_no على القداس الجميل... ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*الله عليك يا جورج اكتر قداس بحبه لبونا استفانوس ميرسى كتير عليه *​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2007)

العفو يا جماعه انا فى الخدمه


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

على فكرة انا بسمعة دلوقتي ..... جميل جدا


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2007)

تصدق انا لسه مش سمعته


----------



## king (3 فبراير 2007)

انا كان نفسى فى القداس دة من زمان انا مش عارق اشكرك زاىىى


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2007)

عايز تشكرنى بجد 
اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## king (6 فبراير 2007)

*بعد عدة محولات انا قمت بتحميل وانا بشكرك جدا ومش عارف اقول اية على الجمال دة والرب يسوع يحافظ عليك وصلواتك من اجلى*


----------



## nashat2005 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لكل من طلبو القداس الحبشى*

مشكور على تعب محبتك
صلوات القدسين تكون معك


----------



## king (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لكل من طلبو القداس الحبشى*

انا بشكرك على تعبك وصلى من اجلى


----------



## يوسف نبيل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل من طلبو القداس الحبشى*

قداس اكثر من رائع شكرا


----------



## يوسف نبيل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل من طلبو القداس الحبشى*

لو سمحت اريد صلوات القسم المقدسه للقس بولا ملك او هيدرا وديع من فضلكم


----------



## rzeg2000 (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين واتمني النجاح لكل طالب وربنا معاكم جميعا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا جو على القداس​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على القداس يا جو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

